# Monitor or TV?



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2014)

I am thinking of buying an external monitor  (21 to 27 inch) for my 14 inch lenovo laptop.

Purpose - 1) Basic Office use 2) Photo editing in lightroom

Someone suggested me to go for LED TV instead. 

Which would be the better option?


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

Yea you should go for a TV. Which laptop anyway?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2014)

Lenovo IdeaPad Y480

- - - Updated - - -

Any good TV between 23 to 29 inches?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2014)

You can go for either to be honest. But if you watch movies then I will definitely suggest TV over monitor. For any basic works a monitor is enough.


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

BTW nice laptop.

IMO For a laptop you should go with TV as there will be more uses for it except just connecting it to your laptop.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 9, 2014)

a_medico said:


> I am thinking of buying an external monitor  (21 to 27 inch) for my 14 inch lenovo laptop.
> 
> Purpose - 1) Basic Office use 2) Photo editing in lightroom
> 
> ...



I would recommend buying a monitor because of the following reasons

1. TV or Monitor ALWAYS get an IPS LED PANEL

2. Its highly unlikely that you will find a 23-29 inch TV with an IPS LED panel


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2014)

What is ips led panel?


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

a_medico said:


> What is ips led panel?



it increases viewing angle of the screen to upto 178 degrees on all sides.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 9, 2014)

a_medico said:


> What is ips led panel?



About IPS tech

IPS Advantage | Commercial Display | LG Electronics: Business Electronics | LG USA

My recommendation

LG 24EA53VQ LED Monitor - IPS Monitor - LG Electronics IN


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, if one doesn't game then IPS might be a good choice.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. Is IPS available in TV too?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 9, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, if one doesn't game then IPS might be a good choice.



What is the problem in gaming on IPS panel?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> About IPS tech
> 
> IPS Advantage | Commercial Display | LG Electronics: Business Electronics | LG USA
> 
> ...



That model is impressive.. snapdeal shows its price around 13k. I can push my budget upto 17-20k for more size of screen (due to some applications, which demand max screen size. Bigger, the better). 


Any more recommendations?


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 9, 2014)

a_medico said:


> That model is impressive.. snapdeal shows its price around 13k. I can push my budget upto 17-20k for more size of screen (due to some applications, which demand max screen size. Bigger, the better).
> 
> 
> Any more recommendations?



The problem is that in TV's you do get FHD res in the price bracket of 20-30K but IPS panels start only from upwards of 30K.Therefor better to get an IPS monitor rather than a non IPS tv(FHD is the max res you will get at this price)

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, if one doesn't game then IPS might be a good choice.



IPS panels are fine for gaming, a response time of 5 ms is more than enough


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 2, 2014)

a_medico said:


> That model is impressive.. snapdeal shows its price around 13k. I can push my budget upto 17-20k for more size of screen (due to some applications, which demand max screen size. Bigger, the better).
> 
> 
> Any more recommendations?



So, did you get it ?


----------



## rish1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't go with an led TV .. it will be expensive... go With IPS LEd Monitor that has HDMI port in it.. so if you want to use it as a tv later you can directly connect your set top box to monitor with HDMI cable ( HD STB ) .. this will be much cheaper and you will get full HD resolution in 22-24 inch whereas in tv it is usually 720p


----------



## Catrina (Apr 3, 2014)

How much is your budget?


----------

